# ZAIDA and ZIRA



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

I would be grateful for any information regarding the ultimate fate of these the last ships built for the British India Steam Navigation Company.After a spell under the P&O flag as VENDEE and VOSGES, and being sold to Witchen Ltd of HK (without change of name) in 1984, ownership passed later that year to Ofer Bros of Ashdod, Israel, which company renamed them AVACADO CARMEL and GALIA CARMEL respectively. Any details of their post-1984 history will be apprreciated.

Tom


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Tom
The Zaida was scrapped as the CARMEL TOPAZ IN May 2004. Theres photos of both in the gallery if you do a search using original names


----------



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks, Gdynia. I'll try and find them

Tom


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Tom,

ZAIDA 1972
VENDEE 1975
AVOCADO CARMEL 1986
CARMEL TOPAZ 1996
Boarded off Alang for beaching & demolition 12.05.2004

ZIRA 1972
VOSGES 1975
GALIA CARMEL 1986
CARMEL EXOTIC 1996
Boarded off Alang for beaching & demolition 07.05.2004.

Ships lengthened in 1980 increasing refrigerated capacity from 247,000 to 371,000 cu.ft. A second crane was added at that time.

Tony


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

Quite a good innings really, I wonder how the cargo gear held up to 30 odd years service!. I was on Vendee when she was almost lost about 1977?

Dave


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

Pilot mac,
You must have been there when the anchor let go and pocked a hole in the bottom?, or was that the Voges? I did the maiden voyage on Vosges or Zira as she was then and spent about 18 months in total on Vendee - great ships.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

MV Avocado EX Vendee -86 Ex Zaida -75. 6406 tons Built 1972 by Swan Hunter, Redhead shipyard, South Shields. 148.29 (BB) x 19.54 x 8.233.
12000bhp (8827 kW) 5 cyl Doxford. 2 Aux; boilers. 1 of Exhaust Gases.
4 generators 600kW 440v 50Hz AC. 18 knots.Call sign 4XGI. DF, ESD,GyC,
RT. Registered Ashod, Israel Flag. Owners Ofer Brothers(Ships) Ltd.

MV Galia Carmel Ex Vosges-86 Ex Zira -75. Other details as above except Code flags4XGJ


----------



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks to you all again for your responses regarding the onward history....my records are now completed for these ships. My stint aboard them was from 1978 to 1982, and even then electronic and electrical spares for the cargo lifts were starting to become a problem. If AGREXCO was as demanding of Ofer Bros as they were of us, then the former did a good job during their ownership keeping them operating for so long. Perhaps 7 or 8 years ago I saw a cutting from a magazine showing a diagram/GA plan of proposed replacement tonnage, either as a design from a German company, or a German shipyard. It was heartening to see that although the replacements were much bigger ships the basic (to some extent, pioneering) cargo handling systems introduced in the Zaida and Zira, were being installed, albeit no doubt, improved versions. Would anyone know of the names and details of these replacements?

Tom


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

tom e kelso said:


> . Would anyone know of the names and details of these replacements?
> 
> Tom


Yes, the replacements are the CARMEL ECOFRESH and CARMEL BIO-TOP. Completed in 2003/2004 by ENVC, Viana do Castelo, for MPC Munchmeyer Petersen Steamship GmbH & Co.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## rothesian (Dec 31, 2005)

*Vendee & Vosges*

Both vessels came on homeward charters from Israel for Ellermans around 1977 - probably with Moss Hutchison personnel - I known that Arthur Sugden was certainly master on Vendee and at the time of the anchor accident the mate was possibly John McFadden (spelling)


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

The replacement ships also had other names prior to entering service with the Carmel names. I am not sure at which time the name changes were made as the ships were built from components from different yards & I don't think either was launched as a complete hull. The first ship's hull fore-section was built by Flenderwerke at Lubeck & towed to NVC in Portugal where the ships were completed. The CARMEL ECOFRESH was originally RIO ALEXANDER & the CARMEL BIO-TOP was originally RIO YARKON. The design by Schiffko is known as the Flexcon 21 Reefer & is revolutionary as the hull utilises the fore & aft finer sections for container loading served by 2 cranes with the reefer section being amidships containing 6 tweendecks served by twin conveyor lift platforms. Design specification: Bale reefer 465,000 cuft on 5,250 m2. Container capacity 880 TEU with 100 (+ 160 optional) reefer plugs. Main engine Sulzer of 16,520kW for 21.0 knots at design draft of 8.50m. Dimensions: LOA 185.85m, LPP 174.53m, Breadth(m) 25.14m, Depth 16.4m.

The ships look a bit unusual as the refrigerated section extends over 2 deck levels above the main deck & is topped by the accomodation & wheelhouse.

Tony


----------

